# Gif Gallery [MUST read OP]



## Anarch (Dec 15, 2009)

*~ G I F   G A L L E R Y ~*

_~ Gif  Gallery ~_


_*Owner:*_
Anarch

_*What requests i take :*_

*1)Make Gifs
2)Slideshow type sigs/avys*

*Rules:*

1)*100+* Posts are needed to make a request here.It is also preferred that you use the gifs here on NF.
2)You can request again in *2* days time after your request is done.
3)Reputation is *a must*.*credit is necessary for sets and sigs not for single avatars*(though appreciated for all).
3)*Turn off your Sig*, before Posting.
4)Wait *7 days* (max.) for your request to be done.
5)Re-post your request after 7 days if i missed it for some reason.
6)Only request *one* set of avatar and sig at one time.If you request more,i'll do them one per week.
7)Only *Youtube or Downloadable links*.and don't expect me to download a 700 MB file to make a gif.find a video of the part you want the gif from.smaller your videos are,faster your request will get done,because i have limited bandwidth.
8)*Re-upload the gifs* and also back them up.




*Avatars:*

For Junior Members:
1)Maximum size : *2 seconds*.2-3 s can be made as well but quality will suffer.

For Senior Members:
1)Please keep requests to a *maximum of 3*-4 seconds.

*Signatures:*

1)*Maximum length :12*-13 s

*Your request should contain:*

1)Link
2)Size ( Junior/Senior member)
3)Dimensions (for sig ,something like 300X175 etc.)
4)Border type
5)Any other details

*My limitations:*
1)I'm not very good at image editing so if i cannot do some borders/effects i'll let you know.
3)If your video has hard subtitles,*they can not,repeat, can not be removed* so if you don't want subs post RAW links

*Note:*

1)For senior members with extra large avatars,please tell me (if you know) what your dimension and size limits are.i think they are 150X200 and near 650 KB but i'm not sure.
2)Finally,be *nice*  and forgive me if i am unable to do your request for some reason.​


----------



## Anarch (Dec 15, 2009)

_*Samples :*_​

*Spoiler*: _Warning ! Heavy image loading_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

Avy:



0:57 - 0:59

Sig:



0:54 - 0:59

If possible


Oh and I would like the cind of border you have on your set/avy


----------



## Sunako (Dec 15, 2009)

Ava : 

0:39 - 0:42

<3


----------



## Anarch (Dec 15, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Avy:
> 
> 0:57 - 0:59
> Sig:
> ...






here  the avy isn't that great but junior size gif avys rarely are.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Anarch (Dec 15, 2009)

December said:


> Ava :
> 0:39 - 0:42
> <3



on this      .


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

Can you use the pic in my sig to link to my shop?


----------



## Anarch (Dec 15, 2009)

oh yeah sure,i wanted to do that with your banner but it was quite big.doing it.

you can turn it off now,pls.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

Done and done


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

This one is better quality, if its not too much, can you make another set with this?

Ill rep you again when I spread if you do


----------



## Anarch (Dec 15, 2009)

December said:


> Ava :
> 0:39 - 0:42
> <3




*Spoiler*: __ 









was this what you wanted ?
or if you wanted the whole sequence :


*Spoiler*: __ 








---------------------------------


Tengoku said:


> This one is better quality, if its not too much, can you make another set with this?
> Ill rep you again when I spread if you do



okay i'll do it later tonight.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 15, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my~
Perfect! First ones are perfect. :3


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## Anarch (Dec 15, 2009)

^ sig off bro.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 15, 2009)

^


........


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 15, 2009)

1)
2)Senior
3) the usual?
4) I'd quite like a rounded border.

avatar: 0:03 - 0:07
sig: 0:07 - 0:10


----------



## Anarch (Dec 15, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> 1)
> 2)Senior
> 3) the usual?
> 4) I'd quite like a rounded border.
> ...



will do ASAP.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 16, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> 1)
> 2)Senior
> 3) the usual?
> 4) I'd quite like a rounded border.
> ...





*Spoiler*: _avatar_


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sig/Avy Senior Request plz
Link: 
Sig
Time: 3:11-3:21
Size: what ever looks best
Border: none
Avy
Time: 2:29-2:32
Size: Senior 150x150
Border: none
thnx


----------



## Anarch (Dec 16, 2009)

whamslam3 said:


> Sig/Avy Senior Request plz
> Link:
> Sig
> Time: 19:00-19:11
> ...



can't use the link.says "not available because of copyright restrictions".
if you could provide an alternate link.                 .


----------



## Eternity (Dec 16, 2009)

What about mine?


----------



## Anarch (Dec 16, 2009)

^doing yours right now.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 16, 2009)

pek

Awesome


----------



## Anarch (Dec 16, 2009)

Tengoku :




here


----------



## Eternity (Dec 16, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> Tengoku :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome thanks!

Will rep when I can


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks wolfdude 

See the avatar, could you slow it down a bit? Sorry for being fussy, I'll rep you twice.

I think I made a mistake with the sig times 

Could you make it from 0:08 to 0:17? Sorry about that!


----------



## Anarch (Dec 16, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> Thanks wolfdude
> See the avatar, could you slow it down a bit? Sorry for being fussy, I'll rep you twice.
> I think I made a mistake with the sig times
> Could you make it from 0:08 to 0:17? Sorry about that!



no problem.i always keep the stock for afterservice.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 16, 2009)

Sig please:



1:36 - 1:46

Size : I'm not sure but make it small for a sig, smaller than all the gifs you've done in this shop.

Border: Thin black

Make it moves a little bit faster, thank you.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 16, 2009)

Femme fatale said:


> Thanks wolfdude
> See the avatar, could you slow it down a bit? Sorry for being fussy, I'll rep you twice.
> I think I made a mistake with the sig times
> Could you make it from 0:08 to 0:17? Sorry about that!





*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 











whamslam3 said:


> Sig/Avy Senior Request plz
> Link:
> Sig
> Time: 3:11-3:21
> ...




*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 












			
				Takumi said:
			
		

> Sig please:
> 
> 1:36 - 1:46
> Size : I'm not sure but make it small for a sig, smaller than all the gifs you've done in this shop.
> ...



will do.


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 16, 2009)

perfect  <3


----------



## Black (Dec 16, 2009)

avatar

 link: 

time: 00:59 - 1:03

size: 150x150

border: solid black and thin


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2009)

*Request please*
*sig*
267x150
Time:  1:09-1:15 
Border:black

*Ava Senior member*
150x150
Time:0:19-0:21
border:black

Link:


----------



## Anarch (Dec 17, 2009)

Takumi said:


> Sig please:
> 
> 1:36 - 1:46
> Size : I'm not sure but make it small for a sig, smaller than all the gifs you've done in this shop.
> ...




*Spoiler*: _sig_ 











Black said:


> avatar
> link:
> time: 00:59 - 1:03
> size: 150x150
> border: solid black and thin





*Spoiler*: _avatars_ 










--------------------------



luffy no haki said:


> *Request please*
> *sig*
> 267x150
> Time:  1:09-1:15
> ...



will do.


----------



## Krix (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi. pek 

Can you animate  and  for a sig? Animate the panels and put the two together so it makes one sig.  And for the border do whatever you think looks best.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 17, 2009)

Krix said:


> Hi. pek
> 
> Can you animate  and  for a sig? Animate the panels and put the two together so it makes one sig.  And for the border do whatever you think looks best.



sure i'll do it.nice fan comic by the way.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 17, 2009)

1:03-1:06   120x150, black and white box border.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 18, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> *Request please*
> *sig*
> 267x150
> Time:  1:09-1:15
> ...









Krix said:


> Hi. pek
> 
> Can you animate  and  for a sig? Animate the panels and put the two together so it makes one sig.  And for the border do whatever you think looks best.




*Spoiler*: __ 












Aldo Raine said:


> 1:03-1:06   120x150, black and white box border.


----------



## Krix (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you so much. It looks great ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2009)

Hell yeah!!!, thanks wolf bro they are perfect


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 19, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> *Spoiler*: _sig_



Thanks man, will rep n cred when i use it


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

Sig
Size: the normal sig gif size, whatever looks best
link: 
Time: 1:02 - 1:13
Border: black

Avatar
link: 
Time: 5:45-5:50
Size: Senior
Botder: black


----------



## Anarch (Dec 19, 2009)

Candy said:


> Sig
> Size: the normal sig gif size, whatever looks best
> link:
> Time: 1:02 - 1:13
> ...



on it                     .


----------



## Ayana (Dec 19, 2009)

Tiny question.
Is it possible to get a small doujin animated into a gif?


----------



## Anarch (Dec 19, 2009)

Ayana said:


> Tiny question.
> Is it possible to get a small doujin animated into a gif?



yes,like a slideshow,where the individual panels appear one after the other.sure  that can be done.it takes more time than ordinary gifs as a lot of cropping and re-sizing is involved but i can do some.


----------



## Ayana (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds great.



Here are the pages.
I'd appreciate it very much.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2009)

Avatar:


Time: 5:40 - 5:43
Size: 150x150
Border: Thin Black


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2009)

A request please
Sig
267 x 150
Time:0:50-1:04 and 1:43-1:50 
Border: black


----------



## Anarch (Dec 22, 2009)

*candy* :





sorry for the huge delay guys.my motherboard had crashed.just got it fixed.
will put up everyone's asap.


----------



## Candy (Dec 22, 2009)

+reps4you  

ITs cool, ill porb request some stuff here later


----------



## Anarch (Dec 22, 2009)

Ayana said:
			
		

> http://ayanapl.deviantart.com/art/Po...-pg1-147180658
> 
> Here are the pages.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 22, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Avatar:
> 
> Time: 5:40 - 5:43
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Thin Black




*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 







------------------------------------------------


luffy no haki said:


> A request please
> Sig
> 267 x 150
> Time:0:50-1:04 and 1:43-1:50
> Border: black



link isn't working,it's blocked by the uploader.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Wolf, I love it pek


----------



## Mish (Dec 23, 2009)

Avatar pl0x
150 x 150
1px black border


Thanks


----------



## Ayana (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you!!!
:33


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 23, 2009)

So I have another request one , sorry for the not available video, but how I was supposed to know some hours before it was available. so here it is
*Sig*
267x150
border:black
time: 0:45-0:45
*Ava-senior member *
150x150
border: black
time:1:22-1:25


----------



## Anarch (Dec 24, 2009)

Mish said:
			
		

> Avatar pl0x
> 150 x 150
> 1px black border
> 0:56 - 0:58
> Thanks





-----------------------------------------------------------------


luffy no haki said:


> *Sig*
> 267x150
> border:black
> time: *0:45-0:45*



you sure you got the timeline right ?


----------



## Mish (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks. 
Awesome


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry, sorry, its from 0:45-0:50


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 26, 2009)

Link: 
Sig
Size: what ever looks good
border: none
time: 16:08- 16:17 
Avatar senior
150x150
border: none
time: 16:07-16:07 just repeat 
thnx


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 26, 2009)

Set:

Avatar: 
Length: 1:11 - 1:13
Size: 150 x 150 and another one 150 x 200(If possible)
Border: 1 px Black

Sig: 
Length: 1:25 - 1:27
Size: Whatever looks nice
Border: Whatever looks nice.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 26, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Set:
> 
> Avatar:
> Length: 1:11 - 1:13
> ...





whamslam3 said:


> Link:
> Sig
> Size: what ever looks good
> border: none
> ...



on 'em  .

---------------------------------------------------



luffy no haki said:


> Sorry, sorry, its from 0:45-0:50








           .


----------



## Candy (Dec 26, 2009)

wolfdude, can you make panels from a manga scan into a gif


----------



## Anarch (Dec 26, 2009)

Candy said:


> wolfdude, can you make panels from a manga scan into a gif



sure i can.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2009)

wolfdude said:


>


hell yeah thanks bro


----------



## Anarch (Dec 27, 2009)

whamslam3 said:


> Link:
> Sig
> Size: what ever looks good
> border: none
> ...






*Spoiler*: _ava_ 




wasn't sure what you wanted, so:








Koroshi said:


> Set:
> Avatar:
> Length: 1:11 - 1:13
> Size: 150 x 150 and another one 150 x 200(If possible)
> ...






*Spoiler*: _ava_


----------



## Damaris (Dec 27, 2009)

*Link:* 
*Time:* 0:53-0:59 merged to be right before 1:45-1:52. If that is too much trouble, just 1:45-1:52 will be fine.
*Type:* Sig
*Dimensons:* Whatever looks best
*Border Type:* Dashed

Thank you!


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 27, 2009)

thnx the sig looks rly good but is it possible to take out the pink haired guy and only have casshern in the avy plz?


----------



## Koroshi (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 27, 2009)

whamslam3 said:


> thnx the sig looks rly good but is it possible to take out the pink haired guy and only have casshern in the avy plz?


----------



## Kek (Dec 28, 2009)

link: 
Avy: 0:13-0:14
Sig:2:50-2:56
Borders: Thin black


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you, it look great! Love the border~

repped & cred


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 29, 2009)

The size on the gifs are a lil too big apparently. Can you cut them down? Time size I mean.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 29, 2009)

Kek said:


> link:
> Avy: 0:13-0:14
> Sig:2:50-2:56
> Borders: Thin black



on it.



Aldo Raine said:


> The size on the gifs are a lil too big apparently. Can you cut them down? Time size I mean.




*Spoiler*: __ 







these are regular senior member size.i thought larger avas had a limit of something like 650 k ?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't know. My limit be around 300. Thanks, though.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 29, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Don't know. My limit be around 300. Thanks, though.



These are standard senior ava size ,i.e., <= 341.8 KB.
your limit shouldn't be less that that.In fact i'm pretty sure its more.I made some 150X200 avas in heero's shop and the user specified a size around 600 KB ,i remember.These should work,in any case.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 1, 2010)

Kek said:


> link:
> Avy: 0:13-0:14
> Sig:2:50-2:56
> Borders: Thin black




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to make a request for an avatar please.

Size: Senior, 150x150, if you could, make a 150X200
Border: Doesnt matter to me.
Time: 3:18-3:21
Link: 
Thank you and please take your time.  Happy new years.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 1, 2010)

Ava Request please


0:34-0:37
Thin Black Border

Thanks


----------



## Kek (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you Starrk


----------



## Baka Neko (Jan 1, 2010)

Link: 
*Sig*
Size: whatever looks good
border: whatever looks good
time: 0:13-0:18
*Avatar *
Size: average 
border: whatever looks good
time: 0:13-0:14

Thanks


----------



## Anarch (Jan 2, 2010)

basye said:


> I would like to make a request for an avatar please.
> 
> Size: Senior, 150x150, if you could, make a 150X200
> Border: Doesnt matter to me.
> ...





Kelsey♥ said:


> Ava Request please
> 
> 
> 0:34-0:37
> ...





Baka Neko said:


> Link:
> *Sig*
> Size: whatever looks good
> border: whatever looks good
> ...



will do ASAP.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Stark Im hoping you can help me out with this since all the other gif shops seems inactive or un-interested in my request so I deleted them on their shop.

I need an avatar 150 x 150 Black Border and White Border with Dashes like- - - - - - - - surrounding it if you know how to do it. Otherwise Black will do

Of all the faces in this picture.  

Also if you can make an signature of it 400 x 200
I want each picture to flip sideways like in poker like a rotating door on each one like from Left to Right and the Right will reveal another picture..  So from one row you'd get Sanji, Zoro, Frankie, Soge King, then Sanji Flips into Robin etc etc 

Stock


----------



## Anarch (Jan 2, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Hi Stark Im hoping you can help me out with this since all the other gif shops seems inactive or un-interested in my request so I deleted them on their shop.
> I need an avatar 150 x 150 Black Border and White Border with Dashes like- - - - - - - - surrounding it if you know how to do it. Otherwise Black will do
> Of all the faces in this picture.
> Also if you can make an signature of it 400 x 200
> I want each picture to flip sideways like in poker like a rotating door on each one like from Left to Right and the Right will reveal another picture..  So from one row you'd get Sanji, Zoro, Frankie, Soge King, then Sanji Flips into Robin etc etc



yeah i saw your request in the gif request thread.the avatar i can do.The sig, i cannot(i'm guessing the other shops didn't do your request because of the sig too.)The effect you are asking for cannot be achieved by the sort of thing we do here.If you still want it i suggest instead of posting to a shop you just generally make a thread and ask for someone to do it.

I can still do the ava,tell me if you want it.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes I'd take the Avatar

Can you still do the sig and just change the faces  like put them one by one from Sanji to Zoro then once the row is out change it to robin to ussop etc


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 2, 2010)

9:13-9:16

Senior and borderless.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

basye said:


> I would like to make a request for an avatar please.
> 
> Size: Senior, 150x150, if you could, make a 150X200
> Border: Doesnt matter to me.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










Kelsey♥ said:


> Ava Request please
> 
> 0:34-0:37
> Thin Black Border
> Thanks







Baka Neko said:


> Link:
> *Sig*
> Size: whatever looks good
> border: whatever looks good
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








and a very happy new year to all of you.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Yes I'd take the Avatar
> Can you still do the sig and just change the faces  like put them one by one from Sanji to Zoro then once the row is out change it to robin to ussop etc





Aldo Raine said:


> 9:13-9:16
> Senior and borderless.



will do asap            .


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Starrk, its awesome pek


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I need an avatar 150 x 150 Black Border and White Border with Dashes like- - - - - - - - surrounding it if you know how to do it. Otherwise Black will do
> Of all the faces in this picture.
> Also if you can make an signature of it 400 x 200
> I want each picture to flip sideways like in poker like a rotating door on each one like from Left to Right and the Right will reveal another picture..  So from one row you'd get Sanji, Zoro, Frankie, Soge King, then Sanji Flips into Robin etc etc






*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 











see if this is close to what you wanted originally.i made 4,two different styles and sizes.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG Stark the sig looks amazing!! Can I just ask for a small change? Can you add luffy to both?  And the second sig is the one I'll probably use as its the biggest one THANKYOU AGAIN STARK!!


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> OMG Stark the sig looks amazing!! Can I just ask for a small change? Can you add luffy to both?  And the second sig is the one I'll probably use as its the biggest one THANKYOU AGAIN STARK!!



you want me to add luffy to both sig and avy ?
and off your sig above


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2010)

If it's not too much trouble.  But what do you mean off your sig above?

I was saying that out of the four sigs you incredibly made.  I'll be using the second one so that it won't be a lot of work for you to open all psd files


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> If it's not too much trouble.  But what do you mean off your sig above?
> 
> I was saying that out of the four sigs you incredibly made.  I'll be using the second one so that it won't be a lot of work for you to open all psd files



off your sig means edit your above two posts and turn off your sig.its against the rules y'know.and am adding luffy now.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 3, 2010)

Starrk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job Stark, truly grand thank you.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

Shadow said:


> OMG Stark the sig looks amazing!! Can I just ask for a small change? Can you add luffy to both?  And the second sig is the one I'll probably use as its the biggest one




*Spoiler*: __ 






i made the sig again so the size is a bit different from the last one.







Shadow said:


> THANKYOU AGAIN STARK!!





Kelsey♥ said:


> Thanks Starrk, its awesome pek





basye said:


> Great job Stark, truly grand thank you.



you're all welcome and Shadow,and basye i'll be glad if you turn your sigs off please.


----------



## K (Jan 3, 2010)

_Pretty good gifs ya got here Starrk...._

*...ya like Competition? *


----------



## Anarch (Jan 3, 2010)

KaytheKid said:


> _Pretty good gifs ya got here Starrk...._
> *...ya like Competition? *



thank you .
depends on the competitor 
please turn off your sig,and read the OP before posting.


----------



## Baka Neko (Jan 3, 2010)

Starrk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are perfect!  Thanks again and happy new year to you too


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2010)

Sig:


4:05 - 4:17

if its too big then just 4:05 - 4:12.

Avy:



When the camera is in her face, when she's touching her hair.
1:03 - 1:05


----------



## Anarch (Jan 4, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> 9:13-9:16
> Senior and borderless.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 4, 2010)

^ Thanks. Perfecto.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 4, 2010)

April said:


> Sig:
> 
> 4:05 - 4:17
> if its too big then just 4:05 - 4:12.
> ...




*Spoiler*: _sig_ 






.


*Spoiler*: _Ava_


----------



## April (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you make the avy slower? 

but thanks for the sig. It is perfecto. <3


----------



## Anarch (Jan 6, 2010)

April said:


> Can you make the avy slower?
> but thanks for the sig. It is perfecto. <3


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 7, 2010)

A Gift Gif for a senior member

1) 
3:32-3:45 if it's not too much
2) for a Senior member
3) sig
4) rounded?
5) none, just make sure to leave the subs.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 7, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> A Gift Gif for a senior member
> 
> 1)
> 3:32-3:45 if it's not too much
> ...



the timeline is quite long but i'll try my best to make it of good quality.


1000th post yay !


----------



## Candy (Jan 7, 2010)

Candy said:


> wolfdude, can you make panels from a manga scan into a gif





Starrk said:


> sure i can.



awesome. could you do this?


The 5 bottom panels from this one (I trust you know which order they go in)


Tied along with this whole page

As slow as possible. but if it has to go fast, im cool with that.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Anarch (Jan 8, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> A Gift Gif for a senior member
> 1)
> 3:32-3:45 if it's not too much
> 2) for a Senior member
> ...







Candy said:


> The 5 bottom panels from this one (I trust you know which order they go in)
> 
> Tied along with this whole page
> As slow as possible. but if it has to go fast, im cool with that.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 8, 2010)

Dude...Awsome...just awsome!


Edit- stupid siggy of mine...


----------



## Candy (Jan 8, 2010)

Starrk said:


>



dude. out of all the shops ive been to, this one is by far the best!  Its fast and reliable.  I putting a link to this shop in my sig 

rep (if I can), and cred


----------



## Anarch (Jan 9, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> Dude...Awsome...just awsome!
> Edit- stupid siggy of mine...





Candy said:


> dude. out of all the shops ive been to, this one is by far the best!  Its fast and reliable.  I putting a link to this shop in my sig
> rep (if I can), and cred



Thank you


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Wolf!! (I'm calling you that whether you like it or not! )
I need an avatar from ya!  

Size: Senior 150X150
Link:
Time-1:04~1:08 (is that too long?)
Border: Whatever looks good  

Please and thank you!!!


----------



## Anarch (Jan 9, 2010)

MasterChick said:


> Hey Wolf!! (I'm calling you that whether you like it or not! )
> I need an avatar from ya!
> Size: Senior 150X150
> Link:
> ...



MC graces my humble shop 


*Spoiler*: _see if you like_ 





bit choppy because of the length.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 9, 2010)

Starrk said:


> MC graces my humble shop
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _see if you like_
> ...


Hm, I think I chose the wrong times.  
You think you can redo it using the times- 0:17-0:20 with the dotted border, please? 
That's if ya want to. I can still use these avatars. 

Sorry, it's my fault for not double checking.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 9, 2010)

Ava and sig request:
Avatar:1.03-1.05
Size :150x150

Sig: 0.50-1.03

Thanks


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 9, 2010)

Avatar 150x150 0:04-0:06

Avatar again 0:03-0:06 Senior avatar (i use this on another forum)
I will credit and rep 3 times please :33


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 10, 2010)

Starrk said:


> *Spoiler*: _ava_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite good.Thanks


----------



## Anarch (Jan 10, 2010)

^turn off your sig pls.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 10, 2010)

I love it! pek
Thank you so much!  

And sorry again for my mistake


----------



## Anarch (Jan 10, 2010)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> Avatar 150x150 0:04-0:06
> 
> Avatar again 0:03-0:06 Senior avatar (i use this on another forum)
> I will credit and rep 3 times please :33



will do asap.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 10, 2010)

Request please
*Sig *
size:267x150
Time:0:58-1:09
border: black
*Avatar-senior member*
size:150x150
time: 1:07-1:09
border: black


----------



## CHEH (Jan 10, 2010)

Sig request please
LINK:
LENGTH:1:10-1:18
DIMENSIONS: whats the most common one?
Border: rounded


----------



## Anarch (Jan 11, 2010)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> Avatar 150x150 0:04-0:06
> Avatar again 0:03-0:06 Senior avatar (i use this on another forum)
> I will credit and rep 3 times please :33




*Spoiler*: _your avas_ 









----------------------------------------------------------


luffy no haki said:


> Request please
> *Sig *
> size:267x150
> Time:0:58-1:09
> ...





CHEH said:


> Sig request please
> LINK:
> LENGTH:1:10-1:18
> DIMENSIONS: whats the most common one?
> Border: rounded



will do these soon.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 13, 2010)

CHEH said:


> Sig request please
> LINK:
> LENGTH:1:10-1:18
> DIMENSIONS: whats the most common one?
> Border: rounded








luffy no haki said:


> Request please
> *Sig *
> size:267x150
> Time:0:58-1:09
> ...








sorry about the delay was real busy last couple of days.


----------



## CHEH (Jan 13, 2010)

Graaacias!
 finally my franky set is completed


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks!!! they are so cool


----------



## Sumon (Jan 15, 2010)

Avatar-junior member pls 
size:150x150
time: 19.33-19.34
border: black


----------



## Rampage (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey i found the video on youtube 


Ava: 0:12-0:15
Sig: 0:17-0:30

thanks

Ava:150X150
Sig: size that you think looks good, bigger than ava


----------



## Anarch (Jan 15, 2010)

Sumon said:


> Avatar-junior member pls
> size:150x150
> time: 19.33-19.34
> border: black





uzumaki lee said:


> Hey i found the video on youtube
> 
> 
> Ava: 0:12-0:15
> ...



will put up soon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2010)

Request please
Avatar-Senior member
150 x 150
border:black
Time: 0:43-0:45 and 0:47-0:50


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd like an avatar please 


Size: 150x180
No border please
Time: 0:40 - 0:46


----------



## Totitos (Jan 15, 2010)

Link:

Avy time: 0:12-o:16
Sig time: 0:18-0:19
border:black

thanks in advance


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 16, 2010)

sig 18-29 will rep and credit


----------



## Anarch (Jan 16, 2010)

Sumon said:


> Avatar-junior member pls
> size:150x150
> time: 19.33-19.34
> border: black







uzumaki lee said:


> Hey i found the video on youtube
> 
> Ava: 0:12-0:15
> Sig: 0:17-0:30
> ...






*Spoiler*: _sig_ 



the sig didn't come out too well 'cause of the length.




-----------------------------------------------------------



luffy no haki said:


> Request please
> Avatar-Senior member
> 150 x 150
> border:black
> Time: 0:43-0:45 and 0:47-0:50





Byakk? said:


> I'd like an avatar please
> Size: 150x180
> No border please
> Time: 0:40 - 0:46





Totitos said:


> Link:
> Avy time: 0:12-o:16
> Sig time: 0:18-0:19
> border:black
> thanks in advance





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> sig 18-29 will rep and credit



will do these asap.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 16, 2010)

Starrk said:


> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. It's awesome.  . Hmm, can you resize it to 125x125? I didn't thought that avatar won't move after auto resizing


----------



## Anarch (Jan 16, 2010)

Sumon said:


> Thanks. It's awesome.  . Hmm, can you resize it to 125x125? I didn't thought that avatar won't move after auto resizing


----------



## Sumon (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## Sake (Jan 16, 2010)

avatar:
150 x 150, one with dotter border [if possible] and one with no border please :3
time- 2:02~2:04

sig:
whatever size works for you, no border
time- 2:30~2:35

thanks in advance :]


----------



## Anarch (Jan 16, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Request please
> Avatar-Senior member
> 150 x 150
> border:black
> Time: 0:43-0:45 and 0:47-0:50







Byakk? said:


> I'd like an avatar please
> Size: 150x180
> No border please
> Time: 0:40 - 0:46







Totitos said:


> Link:
> Avy time: 0:12-o:16
> Sig time: 0:18-0:19
> border:black
> thanks in advance


----------



## Rampage (Jan 16, 2010)

Starrk said:


> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> 
> 
> 
> the sig didn't come out too well 'cause of the length.



Thanks looks awesome


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have an Avatar Gif Request 



Senior Member

Size: 150x150 (341.8 KB max)

Border: Whatever you think looks best. No real preference

It is the part from about 18 seconds to 22 seconds , with the opening and closing loop of the door. I would like the rightmost part cropped out to make the thing a square and to get rid of the Gamespot watermark, so maybe something like this

*Spoiler*: __ 




only animated and to size of course 



Just loop it so it continually looks like he is peeking and leaving, which is what they looped it to do anyway

Thanks if you do


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!!!! they are perfect!!!


----------



## Candy (Jan 16, 2010)

Starrk,could you get me a senior sized avatar?



9:57-10:00


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 16, 2010)

Avy and sig request:



Between about 2:00 and 2:03, with the girl only. 

Dotted border on both, please.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 17, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> sig 18-29 will rep and credit




*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




was this what you wanted?you just posted 18-29 so i assumed you meant 00:18-29.this was it.







Sake said:


> avatar:
> 150 x 150, one with dotter border [if possible] and one with no border please :3
> time- 2:02~2:04
> sig:
> ...




*Spoiler*: _avatar_


----------



## Anarch (Jan 17, 2010)

sake contd...


*Spoiler*: _siggy_


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 17, 2010)

damn i mess up bad sorry ,i forgot to type 4:18-4:29


----------



## Sake (Jan 17, 2010)

thank you<3

loff given, will cred when i use


----------



## Anarch (Jan 17, 2010)

ryne11 said:


> I have an Avatar Gif Request
> 
> Thanks if you do




-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Candy said:


> Starrk,could you get me a senior sized avatar?
> 
> 9:57-10:00





DarkAngelSakura said:


> Avy and sig request:
> 
> Between about 2:00 and 2:03, with the girl only.
> Dotted border on both, please.



will do soon.



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> damn i mess up bad sorry ,i forgot to type 4:18-4:29



okay i'll make a new one soon.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2010)

1.33 - 1.37

Size 100x100 (profile pic)


----------



## Totitos (Jan 17, 2010)

Starrk said:


>



I meant to say 0:18-0:22(before the duel of one on one scene)

sorry about that

the avy is perfect thanks


----------



## Anarch (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re-request*



Totitos said:


> I meant to say 0:18-0:22(before the duel of one on one scene)
> sorry about that
> the avy is perfect thanks







Hyper_Wolfy said:


> damn i mess up bad sorry ,i forgot to type 4:18-4:29





---------------------------------------------------------------------



Merose Tengoku said:


> 1.33 - 1.37
> Size 100x100 (profile pic)



will do.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 17, 2010)

good job sir


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 17, 2010)

Starrk said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------




Perfect


----------



## Candy (Jan 18, 2010)

Starrk said:


> *Spoiler*: _sig_



Thanks man, +reps


----------



## Anarch (Jan 18, 2010)

*Tengoku* :


*Spoiler*: __ 




best i could do with this insane size limit.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks


------


----------



## Eternity (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol cant use animated images


----------



## Anarch (Jan 18, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> Lol cant use animated images



lol,too bad         .


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't get my avatar to work with the gif...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 18, 2010)

Avy
Time: 6:02-6:06 
Size:150x150
Border: No Border


First to do request will get repped!!!


----------



## Anarch (Jan 19, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> I can't get my avatar to work with the gif...



sorry my bad,since you didn't mention anything i assumed you were a senior member,didn't bother to even check.i'll have to make the ava again within junior limits i guess.i'll make it later today,i have college now.

and next time please read the OP and mention everything it asks you to mention in your request post.


----------



## dbasvvdav (Jan 20, 2010)

please, someone make me a gif:

min 0:03 to 0:06. (260 x 150)

and 
min 9:02 to 9:10. (260 x 150)

Thanks 

PD: and border please


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah!! another Request bro
*Avatar-Senior member*
150x150
time:0:51-0:52
border:black
*Sig*
267x150
time:2:53-3:04
border:black


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2010)

Uhmmm, it's been more than a week :sweat


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Wolf! I have a set request, but I also have a question too. 


*EDIT* The Video was deleted. When you get to my request, I'll send you the DL link, okay? Just tell me what filesharing site I should use. 
*Senior Avatar*[150x150]
Time: 0:40-0:41 (the guy, not the kids)
Border: Normal 

*Sig:* normal size
Time: 0:18-0:22 and continue on 3:39-3:43 (if you can do that. Can you do that?)
Border: Normal 

And the question I have is, can you make a second gif of my sig but the size as 200x300? It's for my blog.


----------



## Baka Neko (Feb 1, 2010)

Its me again requesting another InuYasha set 

Link: 
*Sig*
Size: whatever looks good
border: The same that you use for the other set :s
time: 0:20-0:25
*Avatar*
Size: average
border: Same as the sig
time: 0:11-0:13 * Edit:* Actually any part from 1:01 to 1:14 without credits will do.

Thanks


----------



## Untitled (Feb 2, 2010)

Can you do loops?


----------



## Laurens (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey I'd like to make a Request:
1) 
2) Avatar: 150x150
3) from 2:48 - 2:50
4) Only the panda with a few background dancers please

Thanks!


----------



## K (Mar 26, 2010)

*Starrk's GIF Shop is under NEW MANAGEMENT until further notice!*

I will be running his shoppe for him from now on, so the shop doesn't die.

*What I do
*

Color Enhance
Quality Definition Enhance
Avatars (Both Senior and Junior)
Signatures (Notice limitations)

*As to stock.*
I can download most videos anywhere.

Youtube.
Dailymotion.
Veoh.
MegaVideo.
Any!!
(Working on CrunchyRoll)

Video size isn't a problem.
_______
*Borders.*
I have a vast amount of border styles, but as to color, I'm not sure.
I do have the programs but I never really tried different colored borders on GIFs.

*Hiring.*
I'm not sure I can hire workers, I but I'll ask Starrk for approval.
______
*My Samples are coming!*


----------



## K (Mar 26, 2010)

Samples:


*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 














*Spoiler*: _Avatars (some juniors because I used them)_ 













I know all the limitations for the juniors and seniors.​
____
The shop is open!
btw don't forget to turn off your sig.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 27, 2010)

^I approve


----------



## Kuya (Mar 30, 2010)

Niceee. How long can the gifs be? like 5 seconds?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 30, 2010)

- Start at the 2:36 mark, after he spins, and right when he's about to begin his move.

- I would like it to end at the 2:46 mark where he places his right hand on his hip.

I'm not familiar with sizes, but I would like it big enough to go into my sig. Borders? Not necessary. If you think it'd look better, then I'm all for it.

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2010)

requesting Kay

just a sig 



8:44 to 8:46 

Thanks Kay 


if its bad quality use this 




7:32 to 7:38 

medium speed


----------



## K (Mar 30, 2010)

Divinstrosity said:


> - Start at the 2:36 mark, after he spins, and right when he's about to begin his move.
> 
> - I would like it to end at the 2:46 mark where he places his right hand on his hip.
> 
> ...





itsmylife said:


> requesting Kay
> 
> just a sig
> 
> ...



ok, im on it


----------



## Shika (Mar 30, 2010)

hiya there
requesting a gif avy for junior member


2:27 ; 2:30

no borders whatsoever
thank you in advance


----------



## K (Mar 30, 2010)

Divinstrosity said:


> - Start at the 2:36 mark, after he spins, and right when he's about to begin his move.
> 
> - I would like it to end at the 2:46 mark where he places his right hand on his hip.
> 
> ...






itsmylife said:


> requesting Kay
> 
> just a sig
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2010)

omg HOW did u make it soo clean...

omg your amazing at this shit kay..thanks


----------



## K (Mar 30, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> hiya there
> requesting a gif avy for junior member
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I had to remove a few frames, I was too large.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 30, 2010)

Senior Avatar of Tommy morphing. Right when the lightning hits to him going It's Morphing Time! I think it's :10 to :12 seconds.



Sig of the White Ranger vs. Green Ranger fight. Won't be picky here, I just want them both in their costumes and whatever best fighting sequence you can get



Thanks again, and i'll rep again after I spread it around some more


----------



## K (Mar 30, 2010)

im on it       !


----------



## Superstars (Mar 31, 2010)

1:18-1:22

A Gif that I can use to post as big as you can make it!


----------



## K (Mar 31, 2010)

Superstars said:


> 1:18-1:22
> 
> A Gif that I can use to post as big as you can make it!


----------



## K (Mar 31, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> 7:32 to 7:38
> 
> medium speed


----------



## K (Mar 31, 2010)

Kuya said:


> i like the urgency in this shop




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks Kay 

love it, but there is a big black gap in the right side..?


----------



## Superstars (Mar 31, 2010)

Fast and efficient Thank you!!!


----------



## K (Apr 1, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> 7:32 to 7:38
> 
> medium speed


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

perfect


----------



## rice (Apr 1, 2010)

junior size avatar + any border pleaseeeee <3
1:16-1:18   or 
0:49-0:50
which ever works best for you thanks!!!


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Apr 1, 2010)

Yo.

I'd like to know if this is doable in anyway, and if not, no worries at all:

1) 
2) Signature
3) Size I guess will be as much as either the GIF allows or the forums allow(?)
4) ---
5) Time: 00:00-00:12*

*I don't know how making GIFs go, but to make it doable, can you trim the black spaces (on the left and right) and just leave the center image?

And if it's not doable as one GIF, can you split it then into 2 (two) GIFs (00:00-00:06/00:07-00:12), if possible?
Sorry if this is annoying in any way...

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 1, 2010)

Umm...

...I hate to sound like a huge prick, but that is not at all what I requested. I wanted it to start at the 2:36 mark right when he spins, and end at the 2:46 mark when he placed his hand on his hip.


----------



## K (Apr 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> junior size avatar + any border pleaseeeee <3
> 1:16-1:18   or
> 0:49-0:50
> which ever works best for you thanks!!!



I'm sorry but I'll have your request done by tomorrow morning.



Shadow_Chaos said:


> Yo.
> 
> I'd like to know if this is doable in anyway, and if not, no worries at all:
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but I'll have your request done by tomorrow morning.



Divinstrosity said:


> Umm...
> 
> ...I hate to sound like a huge prick, but that is not at all what I requested. I wanted it to start at the 2:36 mark right when he spins, and end at the 2:46 mark when he placed his hand on his hip.



I'm sorry.
I will fix it bright and early tomorrow morning...



djwhy77 said:


> i don't understand



what?


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 2, 2010)

Can you make me an avatar out of .

1:16-1:18

Basically I'm trying to get the shot of the transformation of Flute Cop into Dinosaur Soldier reflecting in Axe Cop's lens stuck in an endless loop.


----------



## K (Apr 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> junior size avatar + any border pleaseeeee <3
> 1:16-1:18   or
> 0:49-0:50
> which ever works best for you thanks!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 









Shadow_Chaos said:


> Yo.
> 
> I'd like to know if this is doable in anyway, and if not, no worries at all:
> 
> ...







Hunter x One Piece said:


> Can you make me an avatar out of .
> 
> 1:16-1:18
> 
> Basically I'm trying to get the shot of the transformation of Flute Cop into Dinosaur Soldier reflecting in Axe Cop's lens stuck in an endless loop.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you so very much. You're awesome.


----------



## rice (Apr 2, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __



OMG ur so awesome! THANKS!!!


----------



## Griever (Apr 3, 2010)

Sig

Time: 0:05-0:10 
Size: Senior
Border: None


----------



## K (Apr 3, 2010)

Griever said:


> Sig
> 
> Time: 0:05-0:10
> Size: Senior
> Border: None



working on it


----------



## K (Apr 3, 2010)

Griever said:


> Sig
> 
> Time: 0:05-0:10
> Size: Senior
> Border: None


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 3, 2010)

...are you going to do mine?


----------



## K (Apr 3, 2010)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...are you going to do mine?



turn off your sig first


----------



## Griever (Apr 3, 2010)

It says file removed.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Apr 3, 2010)

Kay said:


> turn off your sig first



Done and done.


----------



## rice (Apr 8, 2010)

hai i'm back again!
this time the video is this 
and i wan a sig between 0:43-0:45, where the 3 zoom in took place, and for the size, can you just leave it in the same ratio please~ Thanks in advance!


PS. It'd be good if you can do a flash when it ends or starts


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 8, 2010)

1)  - 0:39 till 0:43.
2) Sig.
3) 220x170
4) Black/White/Black border type.

I'll rep + cred - thanks.


----------



## K (Apr 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> hai i'm back again!
> this time the video is this
> and i wan a sig between 0:43-0:45, where the 3 zoom in took place, and for the size, can you just leave it in the same ratio please~ Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...







Meztryn said:


> 1)  - 0:39 till 0:43.
> 2) Sig.
> 3) 220x170
> 4) Black/White/Black border type.
> ...


----------



## K (Apr 10, 2010)

Griever said:


> It says file removed.


----------



## Griever (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey thanks, and i've already reped ya, so we're good to go


----------



## rice (Apr 10, 2010)

Thx Kay! I loved it, will cred and rep.


----------



## K (Apr 10, 2010)

LanceVance.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 11, 2010)

Mods say I gotta change my sig cuz it's too big 

I would like a senior avatar and sig of the great Bob Marley smoking weed please!

Repped in Advance, and will rep soon after 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLdOCvw4cu4[/YOUTUBE]

Thank you!


----------



## K (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuya said:


> Mods say I gotta change my sig cuz it's too big
> 
> I would like a senior avatar and sig of the great Bob Marley smoking weed please!
> 
> ...



on it bro


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 11, 2010)

Avy
Link: 
Size: 150x150
Length: 2:18-2:22
No borders

Rep will be involved


----------



## K (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuya said:


> Mods say I gotta change my sig cuz it's too big
> 
> I would like a senior avatar and sig of the great Bob Marley smoking weed please!
> 
> ...


'

Sorry it took so long bro.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## K (Apr 11, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> Avy
> Link:
> Size: 150x150
> Length: 2:18-2:22
> ...


----------



## Cjones (Apr 11, 2010)

Ava: 150x150
Time: 1:08/1:10


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SmL5aWMalg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey there. I hope this is all in order.


----------



## K (Apr 12, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Ava: 150x150
> Time: 1:08/1:10
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





The amount of frames that totaled in KB surprised me.
it took the whole scene perfectly, with a nice loop.


----------



## K (Apr 12, 2010)

Noitora said:


> Hey there. I hope this is all in order.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesomely sexyness. Thanks Kay. I shall rep as soon as I can!


----------



## Cjones (Apr 12, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! It's great.


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 14, 2010)

Kay said:


>



Thanks for the .gif, Kay!


----------



## Love. (Apr 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-UyDYJFWN4&playnext_from=TL&videos=5MwsMRJOtYo[/YOUTUBE]




Signature please, from when he pumps the shotgun to 0:06.

And another one from 0:02 to 0:06.

Thanks in advance.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQKSQBJ58rY[/YOUTUBE]



And can you make this into an avy please. 
From 0:00 - 0:06


----------



## K (Apr 15, 2010)

Love. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im on it.
it should be done tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## K (Apr 17, 2010)

Love. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





I highly suggest that you request Senior Membership to receive a larger avatar. I had to change or original time-choice to best suitable.




Sorry its late


----------



## Tomotsu (Apr 17, 2010)

*AVATAR*
Link: 
Time: 3: 33 - 3:36
Size: 100x100
Border: Standard Gif Border


----------



## K (Apr 17, 2010)

Tomotsu said:


> *AVATAR*
> Link:
> Time: 3: 33 - 3:36
> Size: 100x100
> Border: Standard Gif Border



I'm not sure I have that border, probably because I don't use Photoshop alot.
But I'm working on it.


----------



## Love. (Apr 17, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankyou very much. 
I just registered to become a senior member could you please change the avy to senior size please?


----------



## Tomotsu (Apr 18, 2010)

Kay said:


> I'm not sure I have that border, probably because I don't use Photoshop alot.
> But I'm working on it.



Kk you dont have to put it in there if you don't have it


----------



## Femme fatale (Apr 19, 2010)

Senior gif. set.

ava: 3:56 - 4:00
sig: 9:18 - 9:28


----------



## K (Apr 19, 2010)

Tomotsu said:


> Kk you dont have to put it in there if you don't have it




*Spoiler*: __ 











Femme fatale said:


> Senior gif. set.
> 
> ava: 3:56 - 4:00
> sig: 9:18 - 9:28




*Spoiler*: __ 








Now the reason I made two, because I had a problem with the memory size, and NF's limit is 1MB. In the 2nd sig, the size is small, but the memory fits.

The 1st sig is bigger in size, but the memory is just a tad over the limit.
But NF strictly enforces GIF limits.
But anyways,


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2010)

Gif:


3:12- 3:17
Sig Size: 300X175
No border

Will rep


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2010)

Video: 
From: 1:52 (From when you see him look at the camera)
To: 1:58 (When he has put the guns down, just before that shot ends.)

With a border please. (one that suits it bests/creators judgement.)
Avatar size, please.

Rep and cred will be given, offcourse.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gabies (Apr 21, 2010)

gif request, not a sig or avatar, just something i can post for lulz.

video: 

:28- : 33

rep will be given and so forth


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 22, 2010)

Could you make an avi sized gif of 2:57-3:00 or maybe even 2:57-3:01.

Basically I want the flashes and the part where he opens his eye.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 23, 2010)

Signature please !

Link: 

Time: 1:01 - 1:07 Where they have the strawberry and characters are changing.

Border: Solid

Size: Idk . Whatever fits with the requirements for sig GIF's I guess

Other: Is it possible for you to only focus in on the characters and take out the credits part? If so, then that would be awesome but it's ok if you can't.


----------



## K (Apr 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Gif:
> 
> 
> 3:12- 3:17
> ...







SuzumeShouken said:


> Video:
> From: 1:52 (From when you see him look at the camera)
> To: 1:58 (When he has put the guns down, just before that shot ends.)
> 
> ...


----------



## K (Apr 23, 2010)

--HouseKeeping--

Gabies
Hunter x One Piece
Bleach


----------



## Laxus (Apr 24, 2010)

Signature please:

1)
2)From 2:52 (Where you see his foot) to 3:04
3)280 x165 (If thats allowed)
4)Border type - Err, one that makes it look nice.
5)If possible, could you shorten the time on the reaction shots from the Androids?

Thank you


----------



## Stroev (Apr 24, 2010)

150x150 1:04 - 1:06 avatar 

1:48 - 1:50 for sig(if you can make it 300 x 300 that would be great, otherwise whatever the next largest you can do)


Try here if video not working.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 25, 2010)

Sig
Time: 0:01 - 0:10
Size: Anything.
Border: Anything


----------



## Animus (Apr 26, 2010)

Sig:
1) 
2)Junior Member (Sig)
3)300X175 
4)The double line one (the same one you use for your Konan gif in the second to last one in your series of examples; this one )
5) It should go from 6:40 to 6:46 (from when Sasuke motions to pick up the sword to when the scene changes to Naruto) in the video.

Thank you!


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2010)

Gif Request.

Size: Sig: 265x150
Stock: 
Time: Sig: 3:56 - 4:04/0:5


----------



## K (Apr 27, 2010)

Gabies said:


> gif request, not a sig or avatar, just something i can post for lulz.
> 
> video:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










Hunter x One Piece said:


> Could you make an avi sized gif of 2:57-3:00 or maybe even 2:57-3:01.
> 
> Basically I want the flashes and the part where he opens his eye.




*Spoiler*: __ 











Bleach said:


> Signature please !
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Oh I'm sorry!
I was rushing through these requests that I didn't see that you want a specific focus 
I'll redo it.






Laxus said:


> Signature please:
> 
> 1)
> 2)From 2:52 (Where you see his foot) to 3:04
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bleach (Apr 27, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok thanks! No rush though ^-^~!


----------



## K (Apr 27, 2010)

Stroev said:


> 150x150 1:04 - 1:06 avatar
> 
> 1:48 - 1:50 for sig(if you can make it 300 x 300 that would be great, otherwise whatever the next largest you can do)
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 












Koroshi said:


> Sig
> Time: 0:01 - 0:10
> Size: Anything.
> Border: Anything



*Spoiler*: __ 





Be a little sneaky with this. Its just a tad over the 1MB GIF limit


----------



## Kuya (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm back to my favorite shop! 

Senior Set

Avatar of Stan's Dad smoking weed at the end :24 -->

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMqaYyiyfrY[/YOUTUBE]





Sig of :18 to :25 Please!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52reZklROc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anarch (Apr 28, 2010)

Animus said:


> Sig:
> 1)
> 2)Junior Member (Sig)
> 3)300X175
> ...



will do asap.


----------



## Animus (Apr 29, 2010)

Starrk said:


> will do asap.



Thank you, but two things:

1) Could you perhaps slow it down a bit? The whole thing lasts about 3 seconds, despite the fact that it is from a 6-7 second long clip.

2) This one is my bad. I didn't clarify that I didn't actually want Naruto in the gif, just for you to end it at the point when the scene changes (so it ends right before the scene changes to Naruto).

I still greatly appreciate what you've done, and you will be repped for it, but is it possible to change those two things?


----------



## Anarch (Apr 29, 2010)

Animus said:


> Thank you, but two things:
> 
> 1) Could you perhaps slow it down a bit? The whole thing lasts about 3 seconds, despite the fact that it is from a 6-7 second long clip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Animus (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you so much! I'll rep you again when I can.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 29, 2010)

Kuya said:


> I'm back to my favorite shop!
> Senior Set
> Avatar of Stan's Dad smoking weed at the end :24 -->
> 
> Sig of :18 to :25 Please!!!


----------



## K (May 1, 2010)

Hagi said:


> sig  3:30 - 3:34
> size 300x175
> ava 4:38 - 4:42
> size 150x150
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## K (May 1, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Gif Request.
> 
> Size: Sig: 265x150
> Stock:
> Time: Sig: 3:56 - 4:04/0:5




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (May 1, 2010)

a request please 
Link: 

*Avatar Senior member*
150 x150
Border: black & white (if its possible)
Time:0: 37-0: 39

*sig*
267x150
Border: black & white (if its possible)
Time:0:01-0:12


----------



## Cjones (May 1, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Can you extend it a little further, after the spinning, where she does the pose?


----------



## K (May 1, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> a request please
> Link:
> 
> *Avatar Senior member*
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (May 1, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thanks


----------



## Fin (May 4, 2010)

Set request



Senior Avatar: 
150x150
Time: 1:11-1:12 (Just when he looks down and his eyes turn green)
Border: Black and White

Sig:
Recommended Size
Time: 2:29-2:34
Border: Black and White


Thanks


----------



## K (May 6, 2010)

Fin said:


> Set request
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## K (May 10, 2010)

c'mon guys!!


----------



## gabies (May 10, 2010)

:58-1:11

will rep, not sig or ava


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2010)

Kay hows mine going ?


----------



## Cjones (May 16, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __





cjones8612 said:


> Can you extend it a little further, after the spinning, where she does the pose?



Quoting my question.


----------



## Z (May 16, 2010)

1:58-1:59

Close of Fabolous' face backing up

Or somewhere in the 1:30s where Fabolous in in a light blue jacket



link


----------



## K (May 16, 2010)

*HouseKeeping*

*Gabies
Re; Bleach
Re; cjones8612  	
Z*
----
Sorry guys.
I've been held up a little, with school work and such.
I will have all your requests ASAP.​


----------



## K (May 17, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Kay hows mine going ?




*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm sorry but I couldn't crop out the japanese text.
I tried a million times, but failed each. 
But I won't leave you empty handed.
Please take this commentary avatars and sig, from the K-ON!! ending.


----------



## K (May 17, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> Can you extend it a little further, after the spinning, where she does the pose?


----------



## Bleach (May 18, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww I'm sorry that I had to make you try that many times XDDD!

But thats k I like these and ima use them :33! Thanks a lot!

+repped!


----------



## gabies (May 18, 2010)

.


----------



## K (May 18, 2010)

Gabies said:


> :58-1:11
> 
> will rep, not sig or ava




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gabies (May 19, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __



awesome 

repped


----------



## Fin (May 19, 2010)

Ava and sig request



Senior Avatar
Size: 150x150
Time: 1:54-1:57
Border: Black and White

Signature
Size: Normal
Time: 5:10-5:24
Border: Black and White

Thanks \m/


----------



## Z (May 19, 2010)

When is mine going to be done :33


----------



## Z (May 20, 2010)

Never mind, canceling my request


----------



## K (May 31, 2010)

Fin said:


> Ava and sig request
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










sorry it took soo long


----------



## Fin (May 31, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its fine

thanks!

EDIT: sorry.. need to spread


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ava and Sig request

Ava

1:48-1:51 
Senior Member 150x150
Border: I don't know. Whatever you feel would be best if one at all.
Other details: Obviously, focus it on his head mainly, His "Oh!" face

Sig
 (same as above)
Senior Member
Normal Dimensions (whatever you think would look best with the resolution)
Border: Whatever you feel would be best (I have no artistic sense)
Time: 2:37-2:41 and 2:46 to 2:50 (Explained below)
Other details: I would like all of the black gone, just what is in the actual animation. Also, I merely split the times up because I want the text part not in the gif, ie just the action as one solid animation with no pause from decapitation to head hitting the ground and rolling (since it pauses when the text comes up and unpauses when the text leaves)

Thank you much


----------



## Sakura♥ (Jun 12, 2010)

1)Link - 
2)Size ( Junior/Senior member) - Sig
3)Dimensions (for sig ,something like 300X175 etc.) - 270?167
4)Border type - solid
5)Any other details - Ik it's a long one, but could try try to keep it at the same pace as it is?
I only would like a signature. Please

Thanks so much in advance. Appreciate it.


----------



## K (Jun 29, 2010)

*Hello Customers!!*

*I know I haven't been active lately and I'm very sorry.
I really don't want the shop to die.
I have football practice and such stuff that jar up my time.
I will be officially back later this July so keep the shop alive PLEASE!*​


----------

